# كيفية تشفير ملفات ال php ببرنامج ال Zend



## Yes_Or_No (20 سبتمبر 2007)

- شرح تشفير احدي الملفات الهامة ببرمجية ال vb​ 
وهو ملف ال Config​ 
وبأمكانك بعدها ان تشفر ما تشأء من ملفاتك المهمة​ 
كثرة أختراقات المنتديات وخاصة vb والزبده من الأختراق قراة ملف الكونفق لكن أذا تم تشفيره وبالزند 
فيصعب أختراقه ألا أذا كان المخترق يعرف يفك التشفير​ 
واليوم راح أشرح لكم تشفير ملف الكونفق بالزند​ 
طبعآ قبل ما تشفر ملفاتك بالزند لازم تعرف أذا السيرفر ألي مستضيف موقعك يقراء الزند وألا لا​ 
لأنو لو كان ما يقراء زند وأنت شفرت ملفاتك بالزند ماراح يتعرف عليهن السيرفر فابالتالي مراح يشتغل موقعك ولا منتداك​ 
أول شيء حملو البرنامج مع الكراك من هالرابط​ 
http://www.traidnt.net/Portal/files/articles/145/ZendSafeGuard3.1.0bWin.rar​ 
تابعوا الشرح​ 


ثم​ 



 
ثم​ 


 
ثم​ 


 
ثم​ 


 
ثم​ 


 
ثم​ 


 
ثم​ 


 
نبداء بتشفير ملف الكونفق​ 


 
ثم​ 


 

ثم​ 


 
ثم من هنا تحدد مكان ملف الكونفق​ 


 
ثم​ 


 
ثم​ 


 




منقول​ 
رابط الشرح الاصلي :​ 
http://www.traidnt.net/Portal/Sites/******s/Zend-Safe.html​


----------



## shady_539 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تشفير ملفات ال php ببرنامج ال Zend*

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## Jesus+Nazareth (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تشفير ملفات ال php ببرنامج ال Zend*

*شكراااالكم​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تشفير ملفات ال php ببرنامج ال Zend*

العفوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------

